# Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?



## schober_66 (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo:-p

Ich habe im Herbst 2010 an einem Gewinnspiel von Müllermilch teilgenommen. 
Man kauft zum Bp. Milchreis von Müllermilch und zieht den Aludeckel ab, darunter erscheint eine Nachricht ob man gewonnen hat oder nicht.
Ich hatte "Glück" und habe etwas gewonnen: Einen 10 €-Gutscheincode für Musikdownload bei musicstar.de. Einen Hinweis darauf, dass weitere mögliche Kosten folgen, gab es nicht. Ich hatte den Eindruck, man kann bei Müllermilch nur Gewinnen. Aber dass ich so viel zuzahlen muß, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ich habe mich bei musicstar registriert und diesen Gutscheincode von Müllermilch eingelöst und mir Musik für 10 € heruntergeladen. Ein Album wollte ich auch noch haben und habe etwa noch 10 € dazugezahlt.
Ich dachte, damit wäre alles erledigt. Pustekuchen! Etwa Acht Wochen später bekam ich eine e-Mailrechnung über ca. 25 € und Bestätigung eines Abos! 
Per Fax habe ich dreimal musicstar widersprochen: Nun bekam ich vorige Woche eine Mahnung mit Ankündigung einer Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros.

Meine Frage:
Wer ist auch bei Müllermilch hereingefallen oder kennt ähnliche Fälle und kann darüber berichten, wie der Fall ausging.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*

Grundsätzlich frage ich mich, warum die überhaupt erst 2 Monate warten, bis sie eine entsprechende Rechnung verschicken. Das erweckt dann immer den Eindruck, unfreiwillige Kundschaft wird fest mit einkalkuliert.

Preistransparenz schaut auch anders aus: Die wollen tatsächlich die Kontoverbindung oder Kreditkartendaten bevor der Kunde weiß, was ihn sein Einkauf überhaupt kostet.

Du solltest mal Screenshots vom Anmeldeprocedere für Neukunden anfertigen:
"Testen Sie jetzt musicstar Songflat Charts 14 Tage lang *völlig unverbindlich* und kostenfrei!*"

Darunter dann ein Button: "Einkauf fortsetzen und jetzt Songs runterladen"

Was ich mit Druck auf den Button nun bestätige, weiß kein Mensch und völlig unverbindlich schaut sicher anders aus, wenn man hinterher doch Verbindlichkeiten untergeschoben bekommt...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*



schober_66 schrieb:


> Man kauft zum Bp. Milchreis von Müllermilch und zieht den Aludeckel ab, darunter erscheint eine Nachricht ob man gewonnen hat oder nicht.
> Ich hatte "Glück" und habe etwas gewonnen: Einen 10 €-Gutscheincode für Musikdownload bei *musicstar.de*.


Das  "Gewinnspiel" scheint   auch mit anderen Produkten "abgezogen" zu werden
Musicstar.de - Forum - COMPUTER BILD
Titel des Thread > Musicstar.de 


			
				koller123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein 10€ Gutschein von rittersport gekriegt. Wie es sich später war es falsch das zu nehmen.


----------



## schober_66 (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*

Hallo:-D

Ich kann mir denken, warum musicstar 2 Monate gewartet hat:
In den AGB`s steht auch etwas von Kündigungsfristen. musicstar wollte erst einmal die Kündigungsfrist verstreichen lassen und dann die Hand aufhalten.
Dem habe ich gleich widersprochen und habe mitgeteilt, dass ich das zusätzliche Download mit etwa 10 € bereits bezahlt habe.
In den nachfolgenden drei Mails hat mich musicstar aufgefordert die Rechnung zu bezahlen. Jedesmal habe ich mit folgendem Wortlaut geantwortet:
"...hiermit widerspreche ich ausdrücklich der Forderung in Höhe von 23,85 € vom 03.01.2011 mit der Rechnungsnr. xxxxxxxxx.
Ich habe über die Werbung von der Firma Müllermilch den Gutschein über 10,00 Euro eingelöst und die Musikdownloads komplett bezahlt.
Bereits am 07.12.2010 habe ich gegen Ihre Rechnung vom 02.12.2010 fristgemäß Widerspruch eingelegt.
Bei dem besagten kostenlosen Downloadangebots sind die Kosten nicht sofort ersichtlich, wodurch der Eindruck eines kostenlosen Angebotes besteht. Dies ist in dieser Form nicht zulässig, was Gerichte und Verbraucherschutzorganisationen bestätigen. Außerdem besteht hier nach §138 des BGB eine Sittenwidrigkeit zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung. Ihr Angebot rechtfertigt in keiner Hinsicht, den von Ihnen geforderten Betrag. 
Zumal bei dem besagten Werbeanangebot der Müllermilch GmbH die Kosten nicht ausreichend gekennzeichnet wurden und somit gegen §1 der
Preisabgabenverordnung verstoßen. Um meinen Widerspruch zu bekräftigen, stütze ich mich auf die Urteile des Amtsgerichts München
(AZ 161 C23695/06), des Landgerichts Frankfurt (LG Frankfurt 3-08 O 35/07), des Landgerichts Hanau vom 07.12.07 (Az. 9 O 870/07) und des Amtsgerichts Hamm (AZ 17 C 62/08).
Desweitern bin ich mir im klaren, dass ich in keinster Weise in der Beweislast stehe, sondern Sie.
Auch evtl. Abos oder Verträge widerspreche ich hiermit erneut ausdrücklich.
Bitte teilen Sie mir mit, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist."...

Auf diese Faxe hat sich musicstar nicht geäußert, schade:cry:
Stattdessen bekomme ich einen Brief per Post mit einer Mahnung (Rechnung innerhalb von 7 Tagen bezahlen) und Drohung mit Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros.

Gruß
Markus
​

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:45:20 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:37:44 ----------

Hallo _*Captain Picard*_ !

Danke für den Link zur Computerbild.
Leider habe ich Pech. Ich habe angeblich eine Flat bis zum März 2011 gebucht, obwohl ich nur einzelne Songs heruntergeladen habe.
Bei meinem Fax vom Januar diesen Jahres haben Sie die Kündigung des Flats zum März 2011 angenommen, mehr auch nicht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*



schober_66 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link zur Computerbild.


hier noch einer aus dem vergangen Jahr 
Musicstar.de Drohung - Forum - COMPUTER BILD

Google mal mit dem Namen des GF von musicstar.de: T.R. 
Spannende Story...


----------



## schober_66 (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*

Hallo Captain Picard!

Ich habe mal gegoogelt.
Der Name T.R. scheint auch in Verbindung mit einem Telefon-/Interdienstleister zu stehen. Nicht gerade rühmlich.
Auch unter Webutation - Website Reputation Community against fraud and badware regen sich Leute über musicstar auf. Dies scheint also kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*



schober_66 schrieb:


> Ich habe angeblich eine Flat bis zum März 2011 gebucht, obwohl ich nur einzelne Songs heruntergeladen habe.


@ schober_66, wie du es geschafft hast, neben den einzelnen Downloads auch die Songflat unbemerkt zu buchen, ist mir momentan ein Rätsel. Tilli schreibt schon in der Startseite: 





> Die Einlösung des Sofortgewinns ist nicht an ein Abo gebunden.



Seit einigen Monaten durchstöbere ich gern meine Waren nach Codes und lade alles mögliche bei verschiedenen Anbietern runter, auch bei musicstar. Die Songflat bekommt man dabei schon immer wieder mal angezeigt, doch wenn kein Bedarf besteht und man das nicht in den Warenkorb legt, bucht man das auch nicht. Nach der Bestellung hattest du doch auch noch eine eMailbestätigung über den einzelnen Einkauf mit den genauen Daten bekommen, oder?


----------



## Teleton (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion Müllermilch Gewinnspiel?*

Was für eine Widerrufsbelehrung hast Du erhalten schober_66?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juli 2011)

Unter der Rubrik "Vorsicht Kunde" hat sich übrigens Heises C´t in der Ausgabe 13 (6.6.2011) mit dem Thema der untergejubelten "Songflat" bei Musicload.de befasst.



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Teure Geschenke*
> 
> *Markenartikler als Türöffner für Abo-Fallensteller*



https://www.heise.de/artikel-archiv/ct/2011/13/74


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juli 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ... wenn kein Bedarf besteht und man das nicht in den Warenkorb legt, bucht man das auch nicht.


Wie die Redakteure von Heise ermitteln konnten, hat es mal wieder verschiedene Layout-Versionen gegeben. Wen wunderts? Und wen wunderts, dass der Geschäftsführer namentlich auch schon wieder mal gewechselt hat?


----------



## schober_66 (2 August 2011)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Beiträge.
Eine Widerrufsbelehrung habe ich nicht erhalten, auch eine Rücknahmeerklärung (Löschung des Abos) habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten. Von einem Inkassobüro habe ich keine Mahnung erhalten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2012)

Musicstar.de hat sich verabschiedet:



> musicstar hat den Geschäftsbetrieb eingestellt.


...und dabei habe ich doch noch so viele Gutscheine für den Laden!


> Gutschein oder Coupon Inhaber mögen sich bitte an die Marken-Kooperationspartner wenden.


----------



## schober_66 (29 Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Wer jetzt denkt, dass alles mit musicstar zu Ende ist, der irrt.
Angeblich soll die Inkassofirma LiberEco aus Erkrath weiter bestehende Forderungen eintreiben.

Weitere Infos unter (...) oder das schwarze Schaf

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2012)

Nee, die machen nicht mehr mit weil sie fair geworden sind.


> Im Rahmen der Zertifizierungsgespräche hat liberECO sich entschieden, die Zusammenarbeit mit der Musicstar GmbH mit sofortiger Wirkung zu beenden.


Die sprechen-wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe- jetzt gar nicht mehr über Rechtskram mit dem "Schuldner".


----------

